# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Πρόβλημα με πλακέτα-οδηγό φακού

## gismoZ

Καλησπέρα.

Αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα:

Η συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα τροφοδοτείται με ~6V-8.4V και οδηγεί ένα CREE XHP35HI LED.
Ο χειρισμός γίνεται μέσω ενός e-switch ο οποίος έχει τρία λεντάκια γύρω του (2 πρασινα, 1 κόκκινο) για ένδειξη μπαταρίας και λειτουργίας, εξ ου και τα τέσσερα καλώδια στο πάνω αρίστερο μέρος (-, +, πράσινο, κόκκινο).

Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι το εξής:
Ενώ ο φακός είναι απενεργοποιημένος, συνεχίζει να περνάει ρεύμα προς το κύριο LED με αποτέλεσμα να παραμένει αναμένο. 
Στην αρχή είχε χαμηλή φωτεινότητα αλλά πλέον αυξήθηκε αισθητά.

Κατά τα άλλα, όταν τον ενεργοποιώ λειτουργεί κανονικά.

Κάποιος μου είπε ότι ένας από τους τέσσερεις boost regulators είναι προβληματικός και ότι από εκεί προέρχεται το πρόβλημα. 
Σε επόμενη ερώτησή μου δεν έλαβα απάντηση, όποτε την θέτω εδώ:

Εννοεί της 4 διόδους Schottky SS34; Eάν όχι πού βρίσκονται;

----------

